# How to check hydro test date on CO2 tank



## lbquoc (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi,
I just bought a used #5 co2 tank recently. Here is what was stamped on the side:
86 G
1 (some symbol) 04
DOT-3AA1800 M8004 REE 19:5 TC-3AAM138
B15457 TW11.4LB 

Can some one help me to decipher it?
Thanks
Quoc


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

There should be an actual date stamped directly on the cylinder. Near the top of the cylinder.

According to the info above, I believe the stamp date when it was last hydro tested is 1/04 (Jan 2004).

Typically it's a 5 year retest. So the next retest will have to be sometime before Jan. 2009. When they retest it, they'll put a new date on it right underneath the old date.

-John N.


----------

